# My Pheasant Hunting Trip to XoXth Dakota



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Just got back from our annual pheasant hunting trip. It was awesome. The friends we've made over the years welcomed us back. In fact everywhere we went we were welcomed. Between the two of us we spent about 1200 US$ (1180 CDN$ :lol in the communities near where we hunted. We met some new landowners this year and spent some time just exploring new areas.

The pheasants were definitely in areas where wheat stubble, water, and cover were present. Sharptails were plentiful and we managed to bag several huns as well.

My dog made one incredible retrieve, tracking down and bringing back a wing clipped rooster that took her on a half a mile chase. Then at the next opportunity she chased all the roosters and sharptails out of a half mile long tree row like she was a six month old puppy?? Unfortunately this year was very hard on my dog's feet and we had to rest her quite a bit the last few days, using her when necessary to find downed birds or when we hunted areas with no stubble. It still amazes me how a nose full of birds can make the dog forget the cuts, aches and pains.

Again, thanks to the fine people of XoXth Dakota. :beer:


----------



## woodcanoeguy (Oct 8, 2005)

We too just returned from our 8th trip to ND. Even more birds than last year. I ran into the Governor who was hunting in our area and suggested he visit with his wildlife biologists about increasing the daily and pocession limit when the birds are so numerous. Hate to see all those roosters compete with the hens for food later this winter. We left a couple of dollars in ND as well.

Thanks to all the nice farm folks who welcome us to hunt their land and are so wonderful to my sons and me.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Rather than increasing the daily and possession limit, how about going to three 5-day sessions for the non-resident. You could even make the third session be used after Thanksgiving. That would help the economy and make the rooster - to - hen ratio better. Right now we have 14 days to hunt. This plan would only increase one more day in the total season for the NR.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

Each year I take my lab to south dakota hunting and she gets pretty beat up between the cuts on her knees from the barbed wire fences and her paws that start to bleed where the pad meets the hair. The second part I guess is from the ice and cold, but not sure. Any suggestions for a type of vest that covers down to the knee? The typical neoprene vest does not cover the legs so no help. I'm thinking of putting neosporine on her paw pads before we hunt this year to see if this helps the paw sores. Any suggestions would be helpful. Leaving this wednesday.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I think there are threads on pad issues in the dog forum.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

Dak, thanks I'll check out the dog forums for info. sk


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> Between the two of us we spent about 1200 US$ (1180 CDN$ ) in the communities near where we hunted.


Can I ask why people put this in their posts? It is like you are trying to justify your hunt here in nodak. I don't mean to pry, it is just how I interpret it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> We too just returned from our 8th trip to ND. Even more birds than last year. I ran into the Governor who was hunting in our area and suggested he visit with his wildlife biologists about increasing the daily and pocession limit when the birds are so numerous. Hate to see all those roosters compete with the hens for food later this winter.


Your armchair biology skills are quite impressive.. :roll:

How about coming to central Nodak the middle of December and telling me the same thing.. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Regarding the money. I do not think it is to justify anything, I think it is to point out that NR do contribute something to ND other than the roost busting and game violations that often get reported.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Increasing the limit??? How about the gov helping us get some places to hunt, and end the tilling of fields??


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Cmon guy lets lighten up on him. THere is no need to be mean for him expressing an idea or letting you know that he is helping your states economy.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm curious why you need the govenor to provide you more places to hunt? I'm not from there but come from as far away as Washington, DC to hunt pheasants in your fine state. After growing up in MN and hunting hard to maybe get a couple birds a day, we have been coming with brothers and nephews the past 7 years straight. We have never had problems finding places to hunt; and I don't even live there. Plenty of public and farmland (with permission) to hunt.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just as an example I hunted 6 different fields in one of the areas I hunt. never been posted, now posted. Goose hunting, Hunt a field one day come back the next, posted. bowhunting love to puch a few belts in an area, now POSTED. The whole state is getting posted up. Also, you see these fancy little signs that say XXX farm, as an example, when infact I know it is owned by another land owner. When I talk to him he tells me some guys from OUT of state bought rights to it, and they come hunting ONE week a year. There is getting to be to much of that. Sorry for the rant, yes there is getting to be alot of plots, etc. I watched my favorite rooster slough get plowed under last wed. I have seen to much of this. It's not the farmers fault in alot of these cases. Money is tight. Trust me I still have tons and tons of land to hunt, but alot of good land is going to waste.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

By the way I hunt atleast 4 out of seven days a week from Sept- Jan. weather it be one thing or another. It gets old hunting the same land day in and day out.


----------



## stevenkeup (Jul 11, 2007)

Hunt4P&Y,

None of us like to see the landscape of our old hunting grounds changing; trust me I've seen plenty of that around rural MN where I grew up. All the great fence lines, sloughs and grassy areas, plowed clean to the roads. Agree it changes where and how you hunt. Sorry to hear you feel the same is happening at such a rapid pace in SD as well. We all have our "beefs" and I guess this is yours; understood. In the meantime, I cannot believe how the airlines have made it almost impossible to fly with your hunting dog. It's more difficult to find an airline which accepts animals in cargo hold for less cost than the passenger ticket and getting more difficult each year. I think SD and other states are loosing out on dollars spent in their states because they have made it too difficult to fly with their canine hunting partners. If the day comes I cannot fly with my lab, then I won't be coming. I'm sure many others have already given up.

One last thing; I hope the land up there does not go the way of Stutgart, Arkansas with nothing but the rich guys buying all the good duck hunting land.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I mentioned the money spent in the community because it is important to the people who depend on the business. While NR hunters may sometimes feel that they, or their questions, are not always welcomed in cyberspace, on the ground it is a different story.

We were made to feel very welcome in every bar and diner that we visited, and again at every gas pump when fueling up. However, it seemed there were less pheasant hunters (both R and NR) this trip. The regulars that I have gotten to know over the last six seasons were still coming, but their dates were more spread out over the season.

In defense of everyone that is protective of their hunting and hunting areas, it was nice to have less competition for spots but I also sensed (or was told) that local businesses were feeling the pinch.

Hope you have a great winter. I envy the upland hunting opprtunities you have. It reminds me of the way it was when I was a kid. See you next year.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> I mentioned the money spent in the community because it is important to the people who depend on the business.


Well, then I will post mine. I spent $4485 last fall hunting in 6 different communities here in ND. I am a bit behind this year, but will probably be just over $3000 this fall.

Just want all the people who own a business to know I am spending money in this state as well.



> We were made to feel very welcome in every bar and diner that we visited, and again at every gas pump when fueling up.


Me too. :beer:


----------

